# Hybrid butterfly for sale



## Tehotumiti (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, any ideas as to what this fish is?
Caught in Tahiti. 4/4/2012


Also have Black tangs and chilles tangs


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

looks like a frightened saddleback butterflyfish... the saddle looked pale but i can see the black coloring underneath


----------

